# Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme 11 GB



## W1zzard (May 8, 2017)

The AMP! Extreme is ZOTAC's flagship GTX 1080 Ti. It comes with a large GPU overclock out of the box; the GDDR5X memory is overclocked, too. Thanks to its large triple-slot, triple-fan thermal solution, temperatures are excellent, and the 16-phase VRM is impressive as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 8, 2017)

The power consumption is silly on some of these custom cards whilst not really offering any extra headroom over the reference design.

Nice performance of course regardless.


----------



## CounterSpell (May 8, 2017)

it would be nice to have rx 5xx comparison in the chart as well


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2017)

CounterSpell said:


> it would be nice to have rx 5xx comparison in the chart as well












A summary graph wouldn't work too well but here's a vendor neutral game as far as performance goes.  Yes, BF1 is sort of AMD but not really.

Also, new benching etc and a cut off applies.


----------



## CounterSpell (May 8, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> A summary graph wouldn't work too well but here's a vendor neutral game as far as performance goes.  Yes, BF1 is sort of AMD but not really.
> 
> Also, new benching etc and a cut off applies.



i know... my suggestion  was just to avoid searching for other charts...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 8, 2017)

CounterSpell said:


> i know... my suggestion  was just to avoid searching for other charts...


they're really not in the same market. :/


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2017)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> they're really not in the same market. :/


That's the exact reason why RX 480/580/1060 reviews have no 1080/1080 Ti and vice versa


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 8, 2017)

Noisier than competing premium GTX 1080 Ti cards

High power draw

Triple-slot design might not fit all cases

all in all thats about 0.4 off from perfection with that 9.6 it seems...

I wonder what the lowest score ever for a videocard has been this site, probably an 8.5 / 10 or something.


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2017)

ZoneDymo said:


> Noisier than competing premium GTX 1080 Ti cards
> 
> High power draw
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me. Buy a GTX 1080 Ti, try it. You'll be amazed


----------



## hapkiman (May 8, 2017)

I've almost pulled the trigger and bought a Zotac card a couple of times, but something always seemed to make be back off at the last moment and get EVGA, ASUS, or MSI.  I guess I'm worried about their build quality/QC, as well as their customer service should something go wrong.

Gotta admit they sure do know how to make a massive beast of a card, and they OC the hell out of them, GPU and memory too.  This AMP! Extreme really does look like a winner - if you could fit it in your case and have a beefy enough PSU that is.


----------



## Agony (May 8, 2017)

so until now gigabytes and Asus are the best cards... in noise and  temps .
There is no oc headroomon 1080tis so..


----------



## Agony (May 8, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> I've almost pulled the trigger and bought a Zotac card a couple of times, but something always seemed to make be back off at the last moment and get EVGA, ASUS, or MSI.  I guess I'm worried about their build quality/QC, as well as their customer service should something go wrong.
> 
> Gotta admit they sure do know how to make a massive beast of a card, and they OC the hell out of them, GPU and memory too.  This AMP! Extreme really does look like a winner - if you could fit it in your case and have a beefy enough PSU that is.



I can't see any  oc on zotac extreme1080ti... the truth is that I can't see any oc on any 1080ti.


----------



## Maban (May 8, 2017)

ZoneDymo said:


> I wonder what the lowest score ever for a videocard has been this site, probably an 8.5 / 10 or something.


The GTX 590 is the lowest that I remember at 7/10. It died during overclocking. The original con list was arranged so the first letters of each con spelled out "epic fail".


----------



## diatribe (May 9, 2017)

Really, the main difference between aftermarket 1080ti's and 1080ti FE's are the noise and temperature.  All of the extra VRM's and silicone don't noticeably increase their peak over clock versus the 1080ti FE.  Of course a cooler card will throttle less during heavy use.  And if the heat dissipation system works more efficiently then they can be quieter.

I just think that manufactures models that use the standard Nvidia 1080ti FE design with an improved cooling solution is all the card really needs.


----------



## hapkiman (May 9, 2017)

Agony said:


> I can't see any  oc on zotac extreme1080ti... the truth is that I can't see any oc on any 1080ti.




*Reference GTX 1080Ti core speed- 1481 MHz+* *Mem*  -*1376 MHz*

*Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme core speed - 1645 MHz+     Mem -1400 MHz*


----------



## Grings (May 9, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> I guess I'm worried about their build quality/QC, as well as their customer service should something go wrong



They are the only company to offer a 5 year warranty nowadays...

I have not seen much discussion about dealing with there rma process, but then that could be a good thing, people are more inclined to moan when something goes wrong than praise when something is resolved satisfactorily


----------



## hapkiman (May 9, 2017)

5 years is very good, ASUS, EVGA, and MSI all are 3 years.  But I've RMA'ed with all three of those and it was pretty much seemless.  EVGA even paid for full shipping the card back to them, and expedited the return process.

The Zotac is a very interesting card though, going to give it some consideration.


----------



## qubit (May 9, 2017)

@W1zzard Have you checked this card out for the* fan revving issue I posted about* and tagged you in?

From the problem with my card, it looks like the problem is most apparent when the card is lightly loaded by a 3D game. Run something heavy on it like Furmark or something and the fans just start and keep right on spinning.

I'd like to have this card, but £800 is excessive given the relatively short life of graphics cards before they're replaced by the next New & Improved(tm) model.


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Sounds about right to me. Buy a GTX 1080 Ti, try it. You'll be amazed



amazed compared to what? what the company has already brought out so far?
Thats the nice thing about borderline monopoly positions, you determine the progress and apparently in this case are rewarded for it as well....
Would a grade like oh idk an 7 or and 8 also not mean progress is made seeing as we rate it positively aka above a 5.4 ?
I mean would a card need to preform less then the previous generation in ever category for this website to give it a 5.4 or less?
Because if thats the case then that scale is off seeing as that would just not happen.
Now that I think about it, you guys rated the RX580 form Sapphire a 9.2 as well...and thats just a rebrand with slightly higher clocks but also therefor (much) higher power draw soooooo yeah even no progress is rewarded with a 9+

basically as I said before I dont understand why you guys even give it a final grade seeing as how skewed and meaningless it is with the standards used here and if you say to look at the review instead of the grade, I do...and that just reinforces my point of no final grade more.

and just raw data idk what is so amazing about the GTX1080Ti, yeah it performance better then last generation, it also uses more power...sooo progress? idk about that... (20 watts average gaming vs the 980ti is what Im referring to).


----------



## qubit (May 9, 2017)

@ZoneDymo I agree that the number ratings look too high in reviews, but the rest of the review is fine, so I don't worry about it too much. The review isn't perfect, eg no minimum framerates, but I've bought many graphics cards based on TPU reviews and never felt that I was misled, which is the most important thing.

I just wish W1z would get back to me about the fan control issue I've pointed out to him on these Zotac AMP! Extreme cards now.


----------



## owen10578 (May 9, 2017)

All that madness for a grand total of a....2% overclock...and people say AMD cards doesn't overclock. 

Would be nice to know what those voltage mod points do though.

Also thanks wiz for the updated VRM analysis section now with the mosfets and everything listed.


----------



## Firedrops (May 9, 2017)

Is this what peak VRM looks like?


----------



## W1zzard (May 9, 2017)

Firedrops said:


> Is this what peak VRM looks like?


I could imagine controllers with more native phases, so doublers aren't needed anymore


----------



## owen10578 (May 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> I could imagine controllers with more native phases, so doublers aren't needed anymore


Controllers with I2C would be nice too


----------



## Agony (May 9, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> *Reference GTX 1080Ti core speed- 1481 MHz+* *Mem*  -*1376 MHz*
> 
> *Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AMP! Extreme core speed - 1645 MHz+     Mem -1400 MHz*


These are the base clocks NOT the full load clocks.....
All custom 1080ti are close to 2.000 even the reference is at 1890 .
Agree there is a difference on reference 1080ti but Every custom card is at 1950-2050 so what's the point ? Unless if OC means 1-2% oc.   In my opinion OC is meaningful if we go over 10%  ...


----------



## W1zzard (May 9, 2017)

owen10578 said:


> Controllers with I2C would be nice too


These times are over on NVIDIA, they locked things down


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> The power consumption is silly on some of these custom cards whilst not really offering any extra headroom over the reference design.
> 
> Nice performance of course regardless.



The same limitations apply to all pascal cards so headroom is more or so a myth these days lol.


----------



## swirl09 (May 10, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> I've almost pulled the trigger and bought a Zotac card a couple of times, but something always seemed to make be back off at the last moment and get EVGA, ASUS, or MSI.  I guess I'm worried about their build quality/QC, as well as their customer service should something go wrong.


Same. I was close on the 980ti and again on the 1080ti, but went with an old familiar brand instead. This time it was more to do with responses I got from retailers tho. I was more than a little eager to get a new GPU this time around, probably because of the gap between gens, so when I was given "early April" in reply to availability of the Strix, I pre-ordered it. Felt optimistic when the next day a review of the card popped up here! Indeed got it the 2nd week in April!

There isnt a lot of diff between the models, less than any I can recall in history. It really boils down to temps, noise, and looks! What I would say is, this is my first card (the Strix) with a greater than 2-slot cooler, and Im that impressed by it, I dont think I'll go back to 2-slot again if given a choice. Out of the box, set it to OC mode, it sat at about 2G in gaming, peaked at 68C. With  a small OC on both the mem and core (generally games at 2025), it remains quiet and peaks at 69C, havent tried to push it further. The Zotac looks like a beast too.


----------



## nexus35 (Jun 18, 2017)

Rather pleased with mine.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/ba6rd


----------

